# Attempted repair/salvage of VFD



## EcoReality (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't see the IGBT module you write about. Is it on back of the heat sink?

Sounds like a good reason for anyone who knows what an "IGBT" is and who can solder to build open source.


----------



## dadkhah_mo (Jan 19, 2016)

hello dear
can i replace an IGBT block instead of darlington transistorized block (QM15TB2H) . can any help me? 
THANKS A LOT


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

dadkhah_mo said:


> hello dear
> can i replace an IGBT block instead of darlington transistorized block (QM15TB2H) . can any help me?
> THANKS A LOT


Hi mo, 

An IGBT requires a much different driver than does a Darlington. Sequence timing and associated algorithms will be quite different. It is unlikely to be successful.

Regards, 

major


----------

